# Loft money



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

well this summer im working for 11 days like every other summer and i get around 730$, so this year i would like to use all or a part of it to build my own loft.

Since im no carpenter my dad will be building it for me, but does anyone have loft plans that require around 700$ canadian to build?
thanks,
Elvis


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


You can check around to see if anyone has left over wood from construction that they might be willing to sell cheaper ... and, if you have any "Habitat for Humanity" groups in your area, see if they have a Re-Sell store -- I understand that this is a fabulous resource for inexpensive building supplies!


----------



## Pogohawk (Jan 24, 2005)

Thats exactly what I did. The habitat for humanity was having a re-sell day and I went down and picked up 16 sheets of good siding, 4 sets of windows, and metal grating for the floor for only like $30. I would say thats the way to go. They should have just about everything you need.


----------



## screamingeagle (Oct 16, 2002)

*other route*

If you can do that, that's a great way to go (wish I'd heard about that before I made mine, LOL!)

But I made a small loft for about $400 US. I don't know what size you wanted, but I just got mine done a few months ago, and could still tell you the size of everything. My loft is 4x4x4 feet, and I have a fly pen that's 3ftlong by 4 ft wide by 7 ft tall. It sounds a bit abnormal, but the fly pen used to be their indoor cage, that's why it's so large.

The main loft is a single layer of ply with a window on one side, I don't know if you wanted a double walled loft or what (that would cost alot more), but maybe you'd need it if it got cold up there. I'd talk to a pigeon guy near you and see what he'd recommend about that.

But, if you like, I couold send you pics of my loft. Just e-mail me at: [email protected]

Suzanne


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I first toured all my friends houses and hunted in their garages and behind nooks and crannies in their gardens. I must have come up with half my material like that. I.e. door fromes with door, posts etc. All I had to buy was wire etc.

Try that maybe it works for you to LOL


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

*i see..?*

I have no idea what you do exactly in habitat for humanity isnt it for the needy people why would they give me stuff for that cheap when they're using that material? 

http://www.calgaryhabitat.ca/users/folder.asp?FolderID=19 

Thats the site i couldnt find anything about SALEs of the materials...maybe you can take a look for me?

Elvis


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

elvis_911 said:


> I have no idea what you do exactly in habitat for humanity isnt it for the needy people why would they give me stuff for that cheap when they're using that material?
> 
> http://www.calgaryhabitat.ca/users/folder.asp?FolderID=19
> 
> ...


Habitat for Humanity is an organization that helps people in need get a home of their own -- usually by building or fixing up homes that have been donated or sold cheaply. The materials they use are usually donated to the organization.



oftentimes, the group has left-over materials from their building projects.... and they sell them in the "Re-Sell" stores they set up -- to help raise money for future projects.


I checked the Calgary site -- they do have a ReStore --- the info is found here:
http://www.calgaryhabitat.ca/users/folder.asp?FolderID=58

complete with address, phone number, and store hours.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for helping me out white wings, your very resourceful 

Elvis


----------

